# EMF Custom Code



## Gast2 (15. Dez 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn man seinen Code mit EMF generiert hat man ja die Möglichkeit eine Methode not generated zu deklarieren, damit Sie nicht neu generiert wird.
Kann man auch Custom Code in einer Methode deklarieren?

Beispiel:

```
/**
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	public boolean myMethode() {
		generiertder Code....

                // hier möchte ich jetzt einen block meinen code einfügen
	  <!-- begin-user-code -->
doSomething();
	  <!-- end-user-code-->


               generierter code return true;
	}
```


----------



## Wildcard (15. Dez 2010)

Nein, das geht nicht. Allerdings kannst du die generierte Methode umbennen in myMethodeGen() und dann deine eigene Methode implementieren. Der generierte Code landet dann in myMethodeGen und in deiner eigenen Methode kannst du die generierte Methode aufrufen, oder einfach Teile davon kopieren.


----------



## Gast2 (15. Dez 2010)

okay alles klar... danke


----------

